# Waxing during pregnancy (might be TMI)



## abigail

I know it's safe, but...is it really _that_ much more painful? My OBGYN assured me that waxing during pregnancy is perfectly safe so I'm planning to go in and get my underarms done as well as a Brazilian.

--------------------
TMI (skip this part if you are squeamish):

The first and only Brazilian I ever had was five days before my wedding. The esthetician was hearing impaired, so she couldn't hear my muffled screams. She took FOREVER and was very slow. I swear I could feel each and every hair ripped out one at a time. Then, because it was my first, she had to do a second wax on a few parts here and there because she missed them the first time. Then there was threading, and then there was plucking...oh God. :cry:

A simple Brazilian took almost 90 minutes even though I am fair-haired and had trimmed beforehand. As you can imagine, I haven't been eager to go back for another one. And after all of that, I ended up with a UTI. Great timing, right?

End TMI
----------------------

Now I want to get a Brazilian again and I'm wondering if it will hurt even more this time because I am pregnant and because I haven't had one done in over a year. I'm going to a different salon this time, one that specializes in waxing and the esthetician comes highly recommended, but I'm still a little nervous.

So, how much worse is it? My appointment is tomorrow evening--should I be scared?


----------



## doctordeesmrs

TBH i don't find it any worse than before i got pregnant.


----------



## wishes

ooo, was going to do a similar post but will add to yours... hope you dont mind :blush:

I normally epilate but i havent done because i was worried the pain/tensing/etc might affect the baby. :dohh: Any thoughts? :wacko:


----------



## Emmea12uk

I epilate, but since getting preg - OMG the bruising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Plus, now I can't reach any more - but i am too nervous to go to a salon..


----------



## abigail

Yeah one reason I want to start getting Brazilians again is so I can be somewhat used to them by the time the baby is due. I'd like to be as...well groomed...down there as humanly possible when the time comes for dozens of people to be observing my hoo-ha. :D

I figure if I start now, it won't be so bad when I'm 9 months along and can't see my feet.


----------



## Vickie

:shock: I almost cry when I get my eyebrows done, don't think I could stand a Brazilian


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have been pondering this - is it better to be "groomed" when the moment comes or "au natural"??

personally i cant stand the thought of being au natural - but I just can't reach anymore and he could come at any moment, just when your next wax is due! 

I think the pain might make you give birth! or maybe take the edge off!

Maybe I should do an opinion poll....


----------



## abigail

I like to think that the pain will be good training for labor! :)


----------



## Margerle

I'm going au natural. Too much bother when I feel like a beluga whale already. They'll be looking right at my hoo ha, so I doubt a bit of hair is going to phase anyone in the least.

But that's just me :) :cloud9:


----------



## Emmea12uk

I think I agree - far too much else to worry about!! And no one is gonna go down there for a long time after he is out!


----------



## tinytoes

i agree.
and 90 minutes is far too long. used to take my lady about 30 mins I think.

Anyway, I've not had a professional wax in ages, but did a bit of tidying myself at home with one of those hot wax kits (work very well actually!) and OMG the pain (since being pregnant)!!!!:hissy:! It's awful. Not sure I can face it again. I might go "au naturel" too. After all - we're women, we grow hair. we're giving birth - all natural.

We can always have a little bit of pruning without wax.


----------



## solly+podge

ok firstly why did she need to do threading as well as waxing & plucking??? you should only need to wax and then pluck to get the last few hairs out that you could not get with wax & then your likely to have to pluck a few out yourself when you get home but hey at least you got your moneys worth having 2 treatments in one :S yes its supposed to take 30 mins max (other whys you get a back log of clients & thats not good,lol). I have just done a level 2 in beauty therapy which is how i know! it hurts more mainly cos your blood circlation is better while you are pregnent, but it doesnt effect everyone as everyone is different.

& i personally will not be getting waxed as im sure they have seen worse but i will be trimming down (even if i have to get my other half to do it for me)! I would def go somewhere else next time if i was you, im not that experienced but i think even i could do better then that!lol. & to vicky(?) yes it makes my eyes water when i have my eyebrows done which is why i dont have anything else waxed although i had to have my bikini line waxed while i was doing my level 2, (as you have to practice on each other before doing clients).


----------



## tinytoes

solly+podge said:


> i will be trimming down (even if i have to get my other half to do it for me)!).

indeed! Already I cant see easily.
I was going to go swimming today and had to ask DB if things were ok on teh bikini line front this morn!!:rofl:

I find I care less when i cant see it though i must say!:rofl:


----------



## lily24

Since i have fallen pregnant - i have come accross hair in places i didnt no possible :dohh: Not good and makes me feel VERY unattracitve lol I couldnt face getting waxed at the moment so good luck to you :)


----------



## tinkerbelll

abigail said:


> I know it's safe, but...is it really _that_ much more painful? My OBGYN assured me that waxing during pregnancy is perfectly safe so I'm planning to go in and get my underarms done as well as a Brazilian.
> 
> --------------------
> TMI (skip this part if you are squeamish):
> 
> The first and only Brazilian I ever had was five days before my wedding. The esthetician was hearing impaired, so she couldn't hear my muffled screams. She took FOREVER and was very slow. I swear I could feel each and every hair ripped out one at a time. Then, because it was my first, she had to do a second wax on a few parts here and there because she missed them the first time. Then there was threading, and then there was plucking...oh God. :cry:
> 
> A simple Brazilian took almost 90 minutes even though I am fair-haired and had trimmed beforehand. As you can imagine, I haven't been eager to go back for another one. And after all of that, I ended up with a UTI. Great timing, right?
> 
> End TMI
> ----------------------
> 
> Now I want to get a Brazilian again and I'm wondering if it will hurt even more this time because I am pregnant and because I haven't had one done in over a year. I'm going to a different salon this time, one that specializes in waxing and the esthetician comes highly recommended, but I'm still a little nervous.
> 
> So, how much worse is it? My appointment is tomorrow evening--should I be scared?

why would you want to put yourself through that?? its bad enough you have to give birth!!!


----------



## abigail

tinkerbelll said:


> why would you want to put yourself through that?? its bad enough you have to give birth!!!

If you've never had a Brazilian, it's hard to describe...but the clean, naked feeling afterwards is amazing. Plus it makes you _so_ much more sensitive during sex.

Also, I'm hoping it won't be nearly as bad this time, as I'm going to a different salon with a waxer who came highly recommended by friends.

Wish me luck, my appointment's in a few hours!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have really random and new hair growth too... i put it down to having boy - all that testosterone


----------



## abigail

I am pleased to report that this waxing experience was _amazing_. My esthetician was fast and talked just enough to distract me during the worst pulls but not enough to be annoying. I have an adorable little landing strip and best of all, I feel sexy again for the first time since I found out I was pregnant!

This was SO much better than last time and while it isn't exactly fun, I can see these things getting very addicting. Will definitely go back in four weeks. :)


----------



## Sarah88

I give myself brazillians and I didn't find it too much more painful.


----------



## psycholisa

I might try a brazilian cos I´ve got this thing about doctors etc having to root through a load of hair to find the right bits!!! I´m sure they´ve seen worse (especially over here), but it matters to me. And the pain could prepare me for birth!!! And I´ll be used to showing my bits n bobs to all n sundry by then anyway!! :rofl:


----------



## pepperflake

Wow kudos to you for doing a waxing. I bet it feels great afterwards but I'm much too sensitive at this point! My OH keeps me trimmed up now that I can't see down there without a mirror...


----------



## tasha41

I'm having a hard time reaching everywhere already and I'm horrified about how it'll look when the baby comes, I watched a traumatizing video in health and science and parenting class in high school, "The Miracle of Life" and I DO NOT want hairy parts in the delivery room.. I've been considering the home wax kits, you just stick and peel them, rather than going to a salon and having a stranger in my junk. Aside from that.. maybe cream or a mirror to shave? Oh my god.. the horror. :(


----------



## hotsexymum

i had one before i had my baby it was fine and did not hurt xxx


----------



## Katiex

i have decided to get waxed before my scans and before the birth. i am probably really wierd but i enjoy it and find it relaxing. im getting my legs, bikini line and eyebrows done on this week as my scan is on the 12th.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Id thought about not being able to reach to do laces/paint toes, but omg not being able to reach to trim oh sh*t! I have bikini wax (not quite a brazilian) couldnt be having there all hairy!

glad your experience was better although i just realised this post was in april????


----------

